# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  خطا در اجرای job مربوط به backup در maintenance plan

## bhz8181

سلام

من یک maintenance plan ساختم که یک job برای backupگیری از یک database داره ولی پس از اجرای Job آن پیغام errorکه در ضمیمه هست رو نشون می ده.

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید چون چون بار test کردم ولی نشد.

----------


## javad_rajabloo

سلام 

من هم یک مشکلی در بکاپ اتوماتیک دارم

پیغام خطا اینه:
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

    Create failed for JobStep 'Subplan'.  (Microsoft.SqlServer.MaintenancePlanTasks)

    For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...p&LinkId=20476

    ------------------------------

    An exception occurred while executing a Transact-SQL statement or batch. (Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo)

    ------------------------------

    The specified '@subsystem' is invalid (valid values are returned by sp_enum_sqlagent_subsystems). (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 14234)

یک سرچی که کردم یکی از بخشهای اس کیو ال سرور در هنگام نصب ، نصب نشده  "install integration services "

حالا باید دوباره کل اس کیو ال سرور رو باید نصب کنم یا جداگانه میشه نصب کرد؟

----------


## bhz8181

از dbaها و مدیران محترم کسی نیس دلیل این پیامو در پست اول بگه و چجوری میشه حلش کرد؟

----------


## H.Jafari

شما باید برای گرفتن بک آپ به صورت اتوماتیک اول باید سرویس پک 1 رو نصب کنید، از ورژن برنامه شما مشخص که سرویس پک نصب نشده است.

----------

